# Bacon



## oloren (Feb 27, 2011)

Just started my 2 pork belly the 1st did not cure right right for some resson. I add a little more salt  the recipe  and maybe it will firm up  this time.

 2 pounds of belly

2 tbs of morton tender quick

1 tbs of brown sugar

1/2garlic

 Some fresh cracked pepper

 and some salt


----------



## eman (Feb 28, 2011)

Why do you say it didnt cure right the first time?

You dont need to add any salt when using TQ.

The salt and cure ratios are allready right for curing.

 Did you use the thickness formula to figure the ammount of days needed to cure properly?

 Use the formula and add 2 days to be sure.

If i remember right you measure the thickest part of the meat to be cured,

Say it's 2" , divide 2" x 1/4" = 8. So 8 days would be the MINIMUM time to cure.


----------

